# "News" of Vincent and Ginger- Update 10.08.04



## Ginger (Jun 8, 2004)

Everyday the same situation...
Will they ever be friends? - I don't think so...


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Hehe...the ongoing saga.  You never know...maybe one day she'll admit her love for him! :lol:


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

My partner and I, can't help but laugh at your pictures.


You never know, one day the may actually like each other


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

I love how Ginger seems to be progressivly flattening out throughout the pictures!!!

I love the third one, with her ears down hissing at Vincent...very expressive!!


----------



## jvan71 (Jun 20, 2004)

I love Vincent sooo much! You can see the longing in his sweet little eyes and just imagine him thinking "aww, c'mon, just give me a chance, I'm a nice guy!"

C'mon Ginger, give the poor guy a chance


----------



## KittyEnvy (Aug 7, 2004)

Looks like our dog and cat.  We have hopes, it's only been a few days, but poor Joey is just not looking like he wants to make friends with the big slobbering beast.

I hope they become friends!


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

Too funny! I didn't even see Vincent in the second picture at first!


----------



## Ginger (Jun 8, 2004)

*Ginger and Vincent - Update 10.08.04*

*Ginger is looking for Vincent









Vincent is looking for Ginger









:lol: :lol: :lol: 









Ignoring each other...









The xxxxxx try to get closer









Regards from Germany
Anja*


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I love the series of pictures, of course.

I love that they both look so clean and healthy too. How old are they?


----------



## Ginger (Jun 8, 2004)

Good morning!



> How old are they?


Ginger is 3 years old and Vincent is 7.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Well that most be the problem, Ginger thinks Vincent is too old for her. :lol:


----------



## shrubzilla (Jul 29, 2004)

haha... so cute...


----------



## Samantha (May 27, 2004)

Oh my, i have been gone for a while and wanted so bad to see some more Vince and Ginger. They are the cutest cat couple around! My mom gets aggravated when i talk to her about them.... i guess it's one of those "You had to be there" kind of things. Thanks for sharing! They brighten up my day!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

It's like a soap.


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Padunk said:


> Well that most be the problem, Ginger thinks Vincent is too old for her. :lol:


Does this mean Vincent is a dirty old man? 8O heh heh heh...

I love the picture of her hissing and him standing strait up, he's like "Whoah... don't hurt me Gingy..."

I think Vincent's approach is all wrong... he needs to ask her out to dinner first... _then_ try to steal a few kitty kisses... ^_^


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Finally Ginger looking for Vincent.........but I'm thinking Ginger likes older cats even though she may say it's the other way around. :lol:


----------

